# Hopalong Cassidy



## JO BO (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi I am looking for original pedals for a 26 inch boys Hopalong bicycle. Any condition considered. Thanks JO BO


----------



## Brian C (Oct 26, 2010)

Maybe Rick Dale has an extra pair from his restoration that was featured on "American Restoration" on Monday.


----------



## JO BO (Oct 27, 2010)

Thanks; I saw most of that show and it gave me the inspiration to complete mine. The bike he restored had the original pedals unfortunately mine has cheap modern ones. Do you know his email address? Jo Bo


----------



## redline1968 (Oct 27, 2010)

here is mine.  I need the peddles but dosent really matter to me if i get them now or later.


----------



## sm2501 (Oct 27, 2010)

I would just just eliminate the middle man and call Chewy directly...I am sure he has some!


----------



## PCHiggin (Nov 1, 2010)

redline1968 said:


> here is mine.  I need the peddles but dosent really matter to me if i get them now or later.




I love that bike! The signature bikes were long gone before I was born (1960). I never knew about them until I bought a  '51 Phantom,back in the mid 90's. A local guy had an original 24" Hoppy and a 20" Gene Autry. I would have bought both if they were 26"ers,should have done so anyway.Maybe some day.

Pat


----------



## redline1968 (Nov 1, 2010)

thanks they are great bikes and pretty rare.  I know of a all original  26in boys but he won't sell it.  i'll keep trying


----------

